# Help ID plants



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

so I got some plants in a package deal and am unsure of what they are, any help in identifying them would be great.

#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Let's get busy:

1) _Peperomia caperata_
2) _Spathiphyllum_ cultivar
3) _Philodendron_ ??
4) _Peperomia obtusifolia_
5) _Goodyera_, probably _schlectendaliana_ 

2,3,4 grow too large for most tanks--but these make fine houseplants!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

G--you're good....


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Groundhog! 

I was pretty sure the #2 and 3 were too big to be put into a viv. Im not sure why they would send them, especially when they advertise that specific package to be great to start out a 12x12x18.


----------

